# Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires?



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

I have been researching for the "best" rim width for a while now and have not really seen a cut and dry or black and white answer. This is for my 2002.5 GTI 1.8T daily driver. I will not track or drag the car but Im looking for the best rim size for street performance, something that I can have more fun with. Im not going for looks, Im looking for performance only.
The reason I say 225/45/17 tires is because that seems to be the best option so far. If I am mistaken please let me know.
I currently have the Montreal IIs and feel a wider tire would help in handling, again if I am mistaken please let me know. I think a 16x8 would make it harder to find tires and 17s seem to be the best all around.
As far as widths I would am not sure as to 17x7, 17x7.5, or 17x8. I think 17x8 would be stretching things too far.
Please let me know what you think.
Thank you again,
David


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (VWGolfA4)*

All those wheel sizes will be fine; they are all approved width sizes for the 225 width tire. Even 8.5" wheels are an approved rim width. As far as street use, it doesn't really matter what size you use - for performance only on the street, you probably won't really be able to tell the difference, or if you can you probably shouldn't be driving on public roads.
I have 17x8 wheels for my track setup, 225 width track tires and they are fine (no stretch) for the few times that I've driven them on the street. The 17x7.5 size will be a little less wide for a little more rim protection, and that is what most of the OEM 17" wheels' width are (what I have on my winter setup - 7.5" width with 225 tires).


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (cchen1)*

Thank you but I thought most OEM VW Rims were 17x7. I know the Audi TT 5 Spokes (the forged ones) are 17x7.5 but I wasnt sure if that was the so called "best" size or not...
Still trying to find that out. Thank you for the info that does make sense as I dont drive like a maniac on the street. The extra protection is a good point...
Any other ideas, thoughts or opinions


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (VWGolfA4)*

Just wanted to add - you could look at it this way. Most of the OEM wheels are 17x7 or 17x7.5 (3 out of 5 DriverGear wheels in 17" are 7.5" wide). Go to Tirerack, look at the tire specs and all the max-performance tires have their width measured when mounted on a 7.5" wide wheel. Look at most of the aftermarket wheels they carry for a Golf and they are mostly 7.5" or 8" wide. I would think the aftermarket is a little more interested in performance than the factory. Mounting the 225 width tire on a 8" tire will also make the tire sit a little wider as well. I personally don't like how an 8.5 wheel looks like it sticks out from the tire a little, but it's an approved width.
Good luck choosing.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (cchen1)*

Are you trying to tell me something







Thank you very much, I see your point. So I guess my answer would be a 225/45/17 on a 17x7.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What does this mean? 
_Quote, originally posted by *cchen1* »_Mounting the 225 width tire on a 8" tire will also make the tire sit a little wider as well. 
 Do you mean it just stretches the tire out more? So as you said before, alittle less protection for the rim, right?
Thank you again.


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (VWGolfA4)*








No problem. Guess I just don't like suggesting things without looking giving options.
Yes, mounting the tire on a wider wheel will make it a little wider than mounting on a narrower wheel. I think from a performance stand point, 17x8 might be better than 17x7.5, but the rim will stick out a little more. On most tires, especially the max performance ones (which sometimes are wider than they say) and ones with rim protectors, that won't really matter, but if you get a touring tire that doesn't have rim protectors, the extra width might be something to keep in mind while parking.



_Modified by cchen1 at 6:54 AM 7-10-2005_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (cchen1)*

Once I do decide on the size these will be my summer rims with max performace tires. I will keep my 16s for the winter. 
Please dont take offence http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







because I really appreciate the help but any other ideas or opinions out there? 
Thank you again... I have things down to 2 sizes now... 17x7.5 or 17x8...
Someone said well why not get 16x8s but I was told that tire selection was harder to find. So those are out.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (VWGolfA4)*

Go for the 17x8. WIder wheel= more tire on the ground for a given size.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (NOVAdub)*

17x8 won't exactly put "more tire on ground", but the wider rim will hold sidewalls out better if you do happen to want to do a bit of scampering through the twisties... like above, I'd recommend the 17x8's also. 225's will not look stretched on them either. 8.5's are too wide a rim as mentioned above though within range... very little rim protection.
With ET35 17x8's you'll not need any spacers either as rim will be near even with lip, though 10mm spacers added on rear only will be appropriate to get them appearing same relative to front and fill out fenderwells. Note: all Mk4's have 20mm less track in rear that front. I mention this because LOTS of guys add spacers to 7 & 7.5's since wheel is tucked in considerably more. If you're slamming the car, then 7.5's might be better for you.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (Sheep)*

I am completly lost when it comes to suspensions. I was thinking of a few things. I had H&R Sports and Bilstein Sports on my 1995 Golf 2.0 and I liked how much better it drove. To my understanding the MKIVs need alot more work then the MKIIIs. 
I was thinking of either the same setup, H&R Sports and Bilstein Sports, the Eibach Pro Kit Plus or the Shine Kit but I hear the rear bar is way too stiff for the street. I still have alot of research to do with suspension but I figured one thing at a time.
Are these kits considered slammed? I dont think I would scrap on this size.
I talked to someone about widths and they said that I wouldnt and shouldnt be driving on the street to make the 17x8s worth it but is that really true? Are they have much heavier?
As far as spacers I would like to stay away from them as I was told they arent as safe as not having them. That just seems like common sence, Id rather have a wider rim/tire then a smaller rim/tire and spacers but I might be wrong. Its just another thing where stress is applied.


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (VWGolfA4)*

I would say go with a 17x7 because - given the same wheel - a narrower wheel will be lighter. You are "essentially" getting the "same" amount of rubber to the road using a 17x7 compared to a 17x8 or whatever. Knocking off weight will improve performance as well....


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (cxg231)*

So basically I can go in the middle







with a 17x7.5? I think things are starting to fall into place. Now if any one could help me with a way to get more money


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_but I hear the rear bar is way too stiff for the street.
Completely untrue. Im running their kit for street/autox/track and no complaints at all. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_I talked to someone about widths and they said that I wouldnt and shouldnt be driving on the street to make the 17x8s worth it but is that really true? Are they have much heavier?
They are usually 1 lb heavier which for street applications is nothing. Just get a wheel that is lighter than stock. It makes a huge difference. I went from 24 lbs to 18 lbs and whle im waiting for two new tires Im on the stock wheels and the difference is very noticable. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_As far as spacers I would like to stay away from them as I was told they arent as safe as not having them. That just seems like common sence, Id rather have a wider rim/tire then a smaller rim/tire and spacers but I might be wrong.
Spacers are fine as long as you get longer bolts for them. If they werent safe you wouldnt see IT racers using them on race cars. The spacers dont make up for a narrow wheel they increase the track (distance between the tires) Dont you remember those pontiac commercials, "Wider is better" I woudlnt increase rear track unless you also increase frlont track, as addign to the rear will add understeer which you car probably has plenty of.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (NOVAdub)*

This is a great post. Thank you all very much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any other ideas or opinions. Thank you again.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_Just get a wheel that is lighter than stock. It makes a huge difference.

Does anyone know how much the Montreal IIs weight?


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (VWGolfA4)*

I don't know who told you spacers were "unsafe". Though I personally am not a fan of spacers up front as there are too many driving/steering/braking forces going on with a FWD car. But on the rears, they are as safe with, or without assuming you have the correct type (hubcentric) and with proper length lugbolt. You will find that your rear wheels will be considerable inside rear fender lips than fronts using same width and offset wheels front/rear. Yes, you can counteract that and get away without spacers on rear with wider rear rim (same offset) or lower offset# for rear wheels. The problem with either of those scenarios is you can't rotate wheels! Here is a link to my Jetta album; go to pic#9 and you'll see shot down side the f/r wheels line up nicely with spacers on REAR ONLY (18x8 ET35):
http://www.imagestation.com/al...13201
You'd get same effect with 17x8 ET35's. If you go to 7 or 7.5"ers, then you'll see the wheels tuck inside the fenders noticeably more, especially on 7" width (unless you go to ET22).
Of course, if relationship of wheels to fender lip is unimportant, then most of this discussion is moot. The Jetta was equipped with H&R/Bilsten spt susp (replaced factory lux spt susp) which drops car 1.5"... fairly conservative.
I'm not pushing anything on you, just further elaborating on options. "Yuh pays yo' money and yuh makes yo' choices." Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (Sheep)*

Hey thank you again. I like how the fronts and rear line up, I think it looks great. I would guess thats optimal for performance and as far as drop I wouldnt do crazy at all. 1.5 I think is more then enough. Like the Shine Kit that I mentioned I dont think it drops the car much at all. Thats one thing I just realized, when I drop the car I dont want their to be any rubbing.
Are the H&R/Bilstein Sports good enough or is there still alot of roll?
Do the 17x8s on your car rub at all with 1.5 drop? It seems that it doesnt so thats great. And what spacers are you running in the rear? Id guess only 20mm because of what the guy posted before? He said the rears are 20mm off the front.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 10:41 PM 7-12-2005_


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (VWGolfA4)*

The H&R/Bilsteins were firm enough for me; body roll was almost non-existent. My wheels were 18x8's and NEVER experienced any rubbing under any condition. I mentioned above that all Mk4's have 20mm less rear track than front, so 10mm per wheels would have been "perfect". I found a great deal on pair of 8's so they were close enough and you'd never spot 2mm diff anyway.
If Shine is way you go, check with them to see if they recommend pulling the rear spacers for hard competition. And if you go with an alloy spacer, be SURE you apply antiseize/lube regularly or they'll be electrolytically welded to your steel hubs with just water, and particularly winter salt/snowmelt mix.
Go back to link above and take another look at pics #1 & 2 so you can see there is plenty of clearance. Shine won't drop as much, and it has linear springs rather than progressive rates.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best performance rim width for 225/45/17 tires? (Sheep)*

Thanks again but Im not sure on the suspension yet, I was just using that as an example.


----------

